# Thinking About Starting Fantasy



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys 

ive played 40k since second edition well when not play i was very young 
so i just sort of bashed them about 
i have been playing properly for the last 3years


i have play orks an just begining a necron army 

i have 2500 points of ork 
and 1000 of necron 

so ive nearly finished on 40k as i want 2000 necrons an 3000 of orks 
an i don't know where to go from there 

and ive been thinking about fantasy 
an more then that i would like to play dwarfs 

but how different is fantasy from 40k 

an what are best points of dwarfs and wheres good place to start 


i know very longwinded 
but thx 4 looking 

:victory:


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Dwarfs are one of the toughest armies (individual stat lines) with a wide range of magic and runic items to beef up units and characters for large scale customization against different opponents.

However, they are also one of the (if not THE) slowest armies in the game, with evey dwarf having a basic move of just 3 inches it takes a long time for them to get anywhere, but when they do, they bring the pain! Two quotes that kinda sum them up are "It hurts to hit rocks and it hurts even more when they hit back" and "Metal is for weapons and Wood is for burning!"

A good place to start is the Battle for Skull Pass set for £50 (even cheaper on Ebay and other sites) which has roughly 600-700 points worth of dwarfs and similar amount of O&G, which includes a rule book, range markers, dice, a few novelty terrain pieces and a starter booklet to explain the basic actions of the game.

I can't really explain the smaller details of how Fantasy differs to 40k as I have never played it properly :victory: However, the basics are that a bit more strategy is involved with lining up for charges, magic and rank bonuses and SCR etc etc (anyone else feel free to correct me as I'm a novice at this section ) 

And lastly, how do you feel about beards? Because you will be painting alot of them. and seeing them everywhere... More beards for the beard god...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If you play 40k then your half way to understanding fantasy.
I know most people believe that the 2 games are poles apart but if you understand the terminology to one games system then it makes it easier to pick up the other.
The basic objectives and play styles are different but artillery dice are still artillery dice and the basic mechanics are the same.
I can recommend the battle for skull pass set as you get a few Dwarves to get you started and an opponent to practice against but mainly you get the rules in a nice easy to digest book without all the extra bits to distract you while you get the hang of the game.


----------

